# Suffix Surf,



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

A package from the UK came today, and to my suprise it was my Suffix Surf. First impression is that's BRIGHT! LOL It also doesn't feel like 80lb test.. I can't wait to try it out. It seems like it would be a great shock leader while fishing, but due to the price I won't be using it for that. Do you guys surf fish with it?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> A package from the UK came today, and to my suprise it was my Suffix Surf. First impression is that's BRIGHT! LOL It also doesn't feel like 80lb test.. I can't wait to try it out. It seems like it would be a great shock leader while fishing, but due to the price I won't be using it for that. Do you guys surf fish with it?



What's the stated diameter ?

I'd be interested to take a look at it.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

.075mm I believe you already have it.. What do you use for a shockleader now... ?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I use 60lb .79mm tightlines for practice. Then I have the .75mm 80lb Surf that you are talking about for show time. I thought about the novel idea of having 80lb that thin as shocker for fishing. I haven't done it yet. That is not to say I might not throw my partial spool into my tackle bag. 

Robert


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

maybe it's me but the SURF @80lbs looks alot like the Tightline @ 50lbs..




thekingfeeder said:


> I use 60lb .79mm tightlines for practice. Then I have the .75mm 80lb Surf that you are talking about for show time. I though about the novel idea of having 80lb that thin as shocker for fishing. I haven't done it yet. That is not to say I might not throw my partial spool into my tackle bag.
> 
> Robert


----------



## rheard514 (Feb 12, 2006)

Where do you buy the surf at?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I am not sure of the 50# tightline diameter, but I am sure you are right. 60# tightline is .04mm thicker then the 80# surf. 

I get my Surf from across the pond. I am trying to get a couple of shops here in Fayetteville to raise heck and try to start carrying it. Who knows, it might work. Check out different websites, I am sure someone orders it in bulk from the UK and sells it here in the states.

Robert


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

check ebay.. it's a little pricey for fishing skock leader IMHO @ $18 shipped... 150 meters


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Sufix quit making Tri Plus leader. Now I'm looking for a new bite leader in either 100lb or 130lb. 

I am condsidering Momoi Diamond. 

I'm interested in that Sufix Surf.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> Sufix quit making Tri Plus leader. Now I'm looking for a new bite leader in either 100lb or 130lb.
> 
> I am condsidering Momoi Diamond.
> 
> I'm interested in that Sufix Surf.


why dont you just save the money and use ande???


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Neil, I don't like it. 

I'd rather use a copolymer than a true mono.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

This stuff feels like it's smaller than 60lb Tightline.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> Neil, I don't like it.
> 
> I'd rather use a copolymer than a true mono.


roger that. i just figure as much as i use it, a day and then replace, and the lb, 80-130 it doesnt make as much difference for me, but we all have differing opinions... oh btw i got my nc citations today....


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

NTKG said:


> oh btw i got my nc citations today....


was that for drum?


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

im a northern boy.. so i dont understand some lingo.
but what exactly do you guys mean, when you say "citation fish" ?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

NTKG said:


> oh btw i got my nc citations today....


Nice work, bud. 

That's very good to hear.

Ya bastage.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

ooeric said:


> im a northern boy.. so i dont understand some lingo.
> but what exactly do you guys mean, when you say "citation fish" ?



Here ya go..

http://www.ncfisheries.net/fishfind/citation.htm

Tommy


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

oo so its basically another term for legal size fish?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

ooeric said:


> oo so its basically another term for legal size fish?


Nope,

It is a certification program that recognizes outstanding saltwater catches. You receive a nice frameable citation certificate to hang on the wall or save as you see fit.

Tommy


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

ooeric said:


> oo so its basically another term for legal size fish?


for example, to get a red drum citation, 40+" fish...they consider that "an outstanding catch" and u go to a tackle shop, with a witness and give the girth/length and fill out a lil slip, they give u one and keep one, just like a reciept, then every year they'll send u a nice lil certificate.


i got some of mine the other day the mail.



Jesse


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

oooo thanks a good really easy to understand explanation. thanks tommy and jesse.

we have something like that up here for stripers with tags, instead of a paper certificate,, we get money.

different tags = different amount. lol


----------



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

they do the tags thing in NC as well. 

http://www.ncfisheries.net/download/tagged_red_drum.pdf

Yellow tags = $5.00, t-shirt, or hat
Red tags = $100.00


----------

